# Struts - JSP - HTML - Visualisierungsproblem



## Atze (7. Feb 2009)

Moin,

hat jemand ne Idee, wie man in einer Struts / JSP Webapplikation am geschicktesten eine Art "framebasierte" Oberfläche simuliert?

Gefordert ist eine Webapplikation mit Java (Struts)-Backend und JSP / HTML Frontend. Soll aber so "primitiv" bleiben, dass über das HTML das Layout angepasst werden kann.

Ich dachte mir, da Frames ja nicht wirklich uptodate sind bleibt ja nur CSS und HTML. Das Layout typisch Header, Navi, Content, Footer. Nur wie manipuliere ich den Content ohne immer auf neue Seiten forwarden zu müssen am besten. Momentan viel mir nur ein iFrame ein, dass im Contentbereich hängt und in das ich beim Navigieren die einzelnen JSPs lade.
Aber gibts nicht "schönere" Alternativen???? Oder wäre die einzige Möglichkeit ein framebasiertes Layout?

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen!!


----------



## SvenK (7. Feb 2009)

Schau dir mal Sitemesh an.

Es basiert auf hauptsächlich auf CSS (für das Layout) und Servlets/JSPs für die "Steuerung". Außerdem ist es sehr gut in Struts2 integriert.

Die Konfiguration erfolgt deklarativ über XML (jaja ich weiss, noch mehr XML-Dateien  )


----------



## Atze (7. Feb 2009)

danke, schau ich mir mal an!  noch jemand weitere ideen?


----------



## Atze (7. Feb 2009)

wow, hört sich ja alles super an, wenn das alles auch noch so klappt ist das perfekt!  werd mich heut abend oder morgen mal damit beschäftigen! danke nochmal!


----------

